# Performance Center Delivery Done!



## jvogt1 (Aug 29, 2007)

My wife and I enjoyed our morning on the track pushing the M40i track car through some exercises. Unfortunately the threat of severe storms in the Smokies had us booking out early for a parking garage at the Augusta, GA Marriott instead of driving the Blue Ridge Parkway. Oh well, got the car home with no hail or falling tree damage! BMW does a great job of taking care of PCD attendees. I highly recommend the experience.
Here is a shot of me violating the sign's direction - what the heck, it's my car!


----------



## 896558 (Aug 25, 2020)

oh my gosh!! congratulations on. your beautiful beautiful shiny new car! I was wondering if they took the picture like they did at the welt! I am glad you and your wife and your new beautiful car made it home safely and no issues with the storms. I really love this car! its so beautiful...congratulations again!


----------



## HerrK (Jan 9, 2010)

jvogt1 said:


> BMW does a great job of taking care of PCD attendees. I highly recommend the experience.


We have our PCD day scheduled for 4 May to pick up our X5. So starting to work plans for our 3 week road trip.

Is the Factory tour included during PCD/delivery day? Is there time to do the Zentrum/Museum on PCD day or is time allotted for all that?

Trying to determine if we need to spend an extra day in Greenville do the Factory tour and Zentrum.

Hoping to spend a day or two at GSM NP and do BRP north to Charlottesville. Then begin the west bound trip back to Sedona AZ - via W. Layfayette IN, Rapid City SD, Denver CO.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Be sure and drive The Tail of The Dragon US-129 if in the area of the Smokey Mountains.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deals_Gap,_North_Carolina


----------



## dpritchett (Sep 6, 2006)

HerrK said:


> We have our PCD day scheduled for 4 May to pick up our X5. So starting to work plans for our 3 week road trip.
> 
> Is the Factory tour included during PCD/delivery day? Is there time to do the Zentrum/Museum on PCD day or is time allotted for all that?
> 
> ...


 Yes - you'll do the driving and factory tour in the morning, with your pickup sometime in the afternoon. Both will be done in time for you to enjoy a nice lunch at the PCD center. The Zentrum is nice, but it's not that large either, so its easily doable in the same afternoon that you do your pickup. The new BMWCCA HQ is in the same area now, so you might want to check that out as well.

And I concur with Doug H - definitely do the Tail of the Dragon while you're in the GSM area.


----------

